# Agfa Optima I and Zeiss Ikon Nettar



## phemark (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

I have just bought these two cameras on eBay for fun and because I was there when the auctions have ended 
Manual for Agfa Optima I: http://www.cameramanuals.org/agfa_ansco/agfa_optima-1.pdf
Zeiss Ikon Nettar http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330703930635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I wanted to ask what kind of film I can use with them? (I received Agfa Optima 1 just now, and shutter and aperture seems to be working just fine, so i want to test it. (Havent received Zeiss yet))

Can you tell me what kind of film to use? (i've never used anything like this, or any non automatic film camera to be frank..  Just wanna try them for fun while i wait for my Canon 60D  )


----------

